# Sherlock Holmes movie



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

The recent one with Robert Downey jr and Jude Law. Any good?

For the Holmes affectionatos, does it come close to the flawless performances of Jeremy Brett and Edward Harwicke? 

I havent heard anything negative about it. Just curious if it would appeal to a Sherlock Holmes snob like me.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm also interested in it, I suppose I will download it and let you know what I think but I've only read the novels by sir arthur conan doyle, so I can't really compare it to the actors you are speaking of


----------



## Keno (Nov 24, 2009)

i really enjoyed it, if that helps any.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I have seen it, it was a lot better than I was expecting. Fast paced from the start.


----------



## statickitten (Jan 10, 2010)

I hadn't watched it, but I do have something interesting to share.

My drama teacher loved the movie but said the performance of Watson deserved an Oscar.

Robert Downey is a fantastic actor (as some of you already know)
but she said in this movie
"It wasn't like I was watching Sherlock. It was like I was watching Downey."

I can see what she means by this, but maybe she just did not like how Downey added his personal spin on Holmes.

What did you guys think? Was Sherlock too much like Robert? Did you like his take on Sherlock Holmes?


----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)

I agree that I couldn't see him as Sherlock. 

For me Sherlock Holmes will always be Jeremy Brett and Poirot will always be David Suchet. They are both just quintessential in their delivery of their characters. 

The movie was fast paced, but I also found the first half confusing. For me personally, the way that the plot was delivered didn't work.


----------



## statickitten (Jan 10, 2010)

I heard it was a little confusing in the beginning.

Despite the fact I hadn't watched Sherlock Holmes, I don't think Rachel McAdams should have been in the movie.

Was she good?

I heard her performance was weak and pointless.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

The movie itself wasn't too bad, but it didn't seem like a Sherlock Holmes movie, as I could tell from the previews. Sherlock Holmes is not an action hero; he's a master of deduction. This movie should have been a lot more thought-provoking and a lot less action-packed. I feel like this is all that Hollywood is capable of producing anymore. Robert Downey Jr isn't a bad actor, but he was the wrong choice to portray Sherlock Holmes, although considering the script, maybe he wasn't. I don't think the main character was Sherlock Holmes regardless of the actor they casted to play him. I thought Jude Law made a good Watson though.

Sherlock Holmes wears a goofy looking hat. That's his trademark. And he was a cocaine addict. This movie didn't show either one.


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

I really liked it!


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Sherlock in the movie was an ENTP. Normally he's played as a EXTJ. In the books he's an ESTJ.

As I said. The movie looked good except for it being called sherlock holmes.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

εmptε;245053 said:


> In the books he's an ESTJ.
> As I said. The movie looked good except for it being called sherlock holmes.
> [/FONT]


In the books, he's an introvert. Probably an INTJ....maybe INTP.



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sherlock_Holmes
> 
> Holmes is a loner and does not strive to make friends. He attributes his solitary ways to his particular interests and his mopey disposition. In the Adventure of Gloria Scott, he tells Watson that during two years at college, he made only one friend, Victor Trevor. Holmes says, "I was never a very sociable fellow, Watson, always rather fond of moping in my rooms and working out my own little methods of thought, so that I never mixed much with the men of my year... my line of study was quite distinct from that of the other fellows, so that we had no points of contact at all." He is similarly described in A Study in Scarlet as difficult to draw out by young Stamford. Holmes also warns Watson, at their first meeting in A Study in Scarlet, that he gets "in the dumps at times," and doesn't open his "mouth for days on end."


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Sociable =/= extrovert; I'm an extrovert and I'm not sociable.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

εmptε;245053 said:


> Sherlock in the movie was an ENTP. Normally he's played as a EXTJ. In the books he's an ESTJ.
> 
> As I said. The movie looked good except for it being called sherlock holmes.



Great movie and I still don't agree with ENTP, ESTP in the movie for sure. :wink:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

No; The way he connected things was very Ne. Ne dominates are just as aware of their environments as Se dominates.

Example: Shawn Spencer or Patrick Jane; Both ENTPs.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

I liked the movie, but it was just okay for me. I guess I had higher expectations since it was Guy Ritchie movie... I did like when they showed the slow motion version as Holmes talked himself through the fight scenes, and then went back to present time and showed it in real time speed. :happy:


----------



## neptunesky (Dec 26, 2009)

Even though it wasn't explicit, Sherlock indeed used cocaine in the movie... however, he didn't inject it like in the books. He "drank" it. Cocaine was used as an anesthetic for eye surgery back in the days. 

*"You know that what you're drinking is for eye surgery" *:laughing: 
Hur hur. Oh Waston.


----------



## shathveekan (Jan 27, 2010)

I found it a good movie, unfortunately i haven't read the book nor seen previous movies about sherlok homes. This movie has however convinced me to put reading the book on top of the list.


----------

